# Did someone say Daytime Running Lights...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So I spent the day, 10am to nearly 7pm, down at Wak's having my LED strip or whatever you like to call them fitted. I cannot stress enough how knowledgable and professional both Wak and Was are, the care and attention to detail is simply amazing.

Just want to say a huge thanks to them both for all the work and help today on my car. The two having them fitted next week will not be dissapointed!

EDIT:

Just been out with the camera again tonight 



















Nick


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

looks very good!i like it...how much does it cost for an install then?


----------



## hnetca (Sep 12, 2007)

haha i wish i'm in UK to get them installed too :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking good guys, I like the top picture best - especially Wak's car.  
Are the indicators still bright enough to shine though the LED's?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Must be getting near Christmas :roll:


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Why does every body have to live in London !!!!!! 

Can you not tour ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The indicators are fine 

I don't live in london, I did a 300 mile round trip to get these fitted yesterday!

Nick


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Looking good guys, I like the top picture best - especially Wak's car.
> Are the indicators still bright enough to shine though the LED's?












Good to see you again Nick, car looks awesome when you drove off.

Sounded like WW2 spitfires burbling away waiting to taxi to the runway last night with all the lights on in the drive.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

masg said:


> looks very good!i like it...how much does it cost for an install then?


Ditto? :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

the stig said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > looks very good!i like it...how much does it cost for an install then?
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=98418

*Nick *
was good to meet you again, your car was looking    8)


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

And what about a how-to for us far far away?  Looks stunning =)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

was said:


> *Nick *
> was good to meet you again, your car was looking    8)


Likewise mate, my car is looking so much better with the lights done to finish the front off. Off to clean it now! Thanks again 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I wasn't 100% sure, but seeing them now done they look good. Anything left to mod now Nick or do you want to start on another "black" project.... :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just been out with the camera again tonight 



















Nick


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

Lookin really good nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
hopefully see them at a meet soon


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sh1t... theyre starting to grow on me now.....

Damn! I wanted to hate them and tell you all to get a life and that you are all so sad standing there admiring yr LEDs together but i cant now coz i like them and its all because of you!!!!!!!!!!

I'll get mi coat........


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> sH1t... theyre starting to grow on me now.....
> 
> Damn! I wanted to hate them and tell you all to get a life and that you are all so sad standing there admiring yr LEDs together but i cant now coz i like them and its all because of you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll get mi coat........


Jeez, you put someone on TV and they get all high and mighty 

Nick


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nem said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > sH1t... theyre starting to grow on me now.....
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Nem said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > sH1t... theyre starting to grow on me now.....
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Great pictures Nem - what camera and settings did you use for that close up shot? 8)


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


 THE Original and still the best, :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

audi975 said:


> THE Original and still the best, :lol:


oh ffs.... get over yrself....


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> audi975 said:
> 
> 
> > THE Original and still the best, :lol:
> ...


lol


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

audi975 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Yours look pony - proper after thought :lol: ... Wak / Was' install looks factory !

D


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Another craze started..............


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Nem said:


> Just been out with the camera again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a member from the french TTOC called "clan TT" (http://www.clan-tt.com) and I'm working on such a mod...

I don't have much time to do it now, but i have to find some to do that lovely mod!

congratulations, it is juste beautifull :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Great pictures Nem - what camera and settings did you use for that close up shot? 8)


And what shoes and size did you wear for that close up shot? :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

GEM said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures Nem - what camera and settings did you use for that close up shot? 8)
> ...


It wasn't made as a joke GEM, I'm genuinely interested in photography and the detail in that photo was amzing, plus very little flare from the LED's so I was curious what camera produced that shot and in what mode.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh said:
> ...


I knew it wasn't meant as a joke.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

GEM said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > GEM said:
> ...


I'm not amazingly into photography, yet  It's just a Fuji F10 compact, with a low iso 100 or 200 I think, -1ev on the exposure compensation, and in macro mode, no flash obviously.

Nick


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Nick, I always like to experiement with the manual features of my camera but very rarely get the chance, although I know there is so much more to photography than the camera, such as the lighting conditions! :roll:


----------

